
Movie Recommendation System for Groups of People - jelenabanjac
https://github.com/Movinder/movielens-imdb-exploration
======
jelenabanjac
The code is live and you can try it out on:
[https://movinder.herokuapp.com/](https://movinder.herokuapp.com/)
(unfortunately, there are only old movies in the database)

We explored multiple methods for the movie recommendation for multiple people:
\- Matrix Factorization, \- Collaborative Filtering, \- Siamese Neural
Network, and \- LightFM Framework.

